# Take Rifaximin with or without probotics



## Sanchov (Aug 23, 2015)

Hello,

I suffer from IBS - D. Like many of us after some tests my doctor told me is psychologyc and did little to help me.

I read some information on internet about people who cured themselfs using Rifaximin, probiotics and L-glutamine.

I´ve tried probotics and L-glutamine and it helped me a lot! i can say im 85% better.

Now Im about to try Rixafimin, i feel like is the piece of the puzzle missing, but i need some help. I live in Spain, and doctors here are unaware about using rifaximin to treat IBS, however my doctor was kind enough to give me the medicine to use under my own responsabilty.

My question is: should i take rifaximin while taking probioitics at the same time? (taking probiotics 3h between doses of rifaximin).

I´ve read different opinions about it, some say probiotics are good and will prevent me to get c diffcile, another people say rifaximin wont work so good if its busy killing the good bacteria from the probotics. So it will counteract the effect.

Please could somebody give me some guidance? I know its irresponsible from my side since you are not doctors, but im sure many of you have been already prescribed such a treatment by better doctors than we have, and you know more about it than me.

thank you in advance.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

I've taken Rifaximin twice. The first time I took it, I didn't notice anything at all.

The second time I took it, I noticed a big improvement in overall symptoms, especially gas. I thought that by following up with probiotics I could make the treatment last longer. I was back to normal in less than 3 days.

My current advice, eat a normal, high FODMAP diet while taking the Rifaximin. This will substantially lower the bacterial load in your gut. And then follow up with a low FODMAP diet, and perhaps ginger and peppermint oil as well.

I'm going to be attempting this advice soon as well.


----------



## Arths (Jun 20, 2016)

No, You should take probiotics after Rifaximin treatment. Keep low FOMDAP diet all that time.


----------

